
Show HN: Connect servers from different providers on the same encrypted network - NetStrikeForce
https://wormhole.network
======
NetStrikeForce
Hello HN,

I created Wormhole Network to make it easy for developers to have their
application's servers in the same network, so you don't have to tinker with
VPNs, firewalls, etc while keeping a good network security level.

Another popular use case seems to be adding your own laptop/workstation to a
common network with all your servers, for management and monitoring purposes.

Feedback would be more than welcome!

